# Short notice herf.



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So Sat was Rhonda's last day for living like a Queen in the private club at Robusto's (after winning a two week membership). So I call her and a few others on short notice so we could help her send it off in style. No doubt it was a fun time had by all. Enjoy the pics.

1 patefengreen showing off he ash.

2 Me and vegasgirl.

3 Lisa and hubby Incognito

4 Stogie

5 boomerd35, Turk10mm, and patefengreen

6 boomerd35

7 DanRichmond


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pictures looks like everyone realy enjoyed themselves


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sure it was tough to call that motley bunch together for a herf. A lot of arm twisting must have been going on :biggrin:

Those pics are great!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry I missed that one...looks like a good time was had by all...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pix Frank! I smoked a Padron '26 (courtesy of Smoke & Aces) which you caught me showing off my ash; and followed that with an Opus X (courtesy of Chubzerous). If you're gonna live like a Queen, you gotta smoke like a King!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Now that's the right way to go out Rhonda - and don't take it the wrong way if I say to you "nice ash"!  

Great pics Frank, thanks for sharing with us!

CD


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Now that's the right way to go out Rhonda - and don't take it the wrong way if I say to you "nice ash"!


Damn, CeeDee stole my line!
Looks like a great time - thanx for the pics Frank!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like a great time. I'd love to visit the lounge sometime!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a great time by all


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

nice herf .......and.....ash


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

The lounge looks like good times....


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

_*nice ash rhonda.

you texas guys want to take in an illinois guy? looks like a lot of fun was had by all.*_


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Matt, they are more than welcoming let me tell you. I was in Houston last December and they got a herf together for me. Awesome BOTL's and SOTL's from the H-Town crew indeed. I cannot wait until work sends me back down there. Great pic's Frank thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

::sniffles:: i miss you guys!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Habana said:


> Matt, they are more than welcoming let me tell you. I was in Houston last December and they got a herf together for me. Awesome BOTL's and SOTL's from the H-Town crew indeed. I cannot wait until work sends me back down there. Great pic's Frank thanks for sharing. Flint


*
good news habana.*


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Those impromptu herfs are the best...nice pics.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> _*nice ash rhonda.
> 
> you texas guys want to take in an illinois guy? looks like a lot of fun was had by all.*_


Anytime. The gang down here 
does a good job of making out of town guests welcome.


----------

